# yanmar fx235d series



## fwinter01 (2 mo ago)

brakes disappeared after using, brakes disc are internal can one adjust the linage to to gain more? Without opening or splitting the dif to replace disc ? New the the tractor but pedal goes to the stop with out any actuation


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning fwinter01, 

Attached are a couple of videos: 1) How to adjust the brakes, and 2) How to go deeper into the system and fix the brakes. Good Luck.


----------

